# Windows 7: Aero Vs Basic Vs Classic



## csscmaster3

So I keep hearing that Aero over Basic uses more of your gpu, and that it may effect your fps in games. I have yet to see actual numbers, so i decided to this out myself. Added Classic test by request of TwoCables
I am using:
Sig Rig
Furmark 1.8.0 benchmarking with Post FX at Fullscreen 1680x1060 for 1 min.
Ran each test 3 times, got the same results for each.

These are my results

*Aero and Transparency On:*









*Aero with Transparency Off:*









*Basic:*









*Classic:*









As you can see by turning off Aero your minimum fps greatly increases, yet the average only increased by one. I am surprised however that there is no difference between Basic and Classic, I thought at least the minimum would have increased. It is enough however to convince me to run with Basic


----------



## Kaldari

Many games actually switch Windows to basic temporarily while it is running.

I'll trade a few FPS for a better looking experience outside of games either way though.


----------



## Lunatic721

You should run more than one test at each setting. Margin of error is telling me there is no difference between any of these results.


----------



## csscmaster3

I have run 3 tests of each, but only posted screenshots of 1, I can upload more SS if you want


----------



## TwoCables

What happens when using the Windows Classic theme?

By the way, csscmaster3: this is perfect timing as I was finally beginning to wonder the very same thing last night. I even went so far as to try gaming with the Windows Classic theme, but it made no difference that I could feel or see. However, I certainly understand that a benchmark would reveal any differences.


----------



## csscmaster3

Added classic benchmark


----------



## TwoCables

hehe 2 more points with Classic, but the temperature was higher.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Correct me if I'm wrong, but furmark doesn't gain focus of the entire desktop does it? It's been a little while since I used it.


----------



## csscmaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
hehe 2 more points with Classic, but the temperature was higher.

Well on the aero and basic tests i let my gpu cool down all the way to 37 in between tests, so the conditions aren't 100% the same for classic, I just did it quickly to show you


----------



## bluebunny

gain 9 min fps. but aside from that not really worth it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csscmaster3* 
Well on the aero and basic tests i let my gpu cool down all the way to 37 in between tests, so the conditions aren't 100% the same for classic, I just did it quickly to show you









Oh, well now I appreciate it even more! Thank you!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I love classic, I dislike pretty much anything else


----------



## cs_maan

I think if its not too much of your time it would be interesting to test this with say the STALKER or the Crysis benchmark utilities. I'm not saying get on it now but for future reference it would add more support to this hypothesis.


----------



## csscmaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I think if its not too much of your time it would be interesting to test this with say the STALKER or the Crysis benchmark utilities. I'm not saying get on it now but for future reference it would add more support to this hypothesis.

Ok thanks, I do that either tonight or tomorrow. I did Furmark because i knew it was a fast test.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csscmaster3* 
I don't own Crysis







but ill benchmark it with Stalker later tonight or tomorrow. I did Furmark because i knew it was a fast test.

But you can still get the Crysis Benchmark Tool even if you don't have Crysis. Check this out:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Crysis-B...load-1791.html
http://crymod.com/thread.php?postid=80046
There are more links, but I think this is enough.


----------



## cs_maan

There's a free Crysis benchmark utility you can get, but I'm not sure if you need to own the game to use it or not.

Same thing with stalker, there should be a utility, I'll get you links for both.*

*Never mind TwoCables beat me to it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
There's a free Crysis benchmark utility you can get, but I'm not sure if you need to own the game to use it or not.

Same thing with stalker, there should be a utility, I'll get you links for both.*

*Never mind TwoCables beat me to it









hehe


----------



## csscmaster3

That tool requires Crysis...i just tried it, I'm download the stalker benchmark, so I'll just use that


----------



## TwoCables

Aw damn.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csscmaster3* 
That tool requires Crysis...i just tried it, I'm download the stalker benchmark, so I'll just use that









Sounds good I'll keep an eye out







.


----------



## sgr215

For what it's worth I ran my own crysis bench since the OP didn't have it. I did basic and aero. If someone wants classic I'll do it. Tests were done with sig rig except the 5850 was at stock settings.

Results

Aero:










Basic:










No difference really.

Anyhow, +rep to the op for a good idea and great info. I've wondered the same thing but never really got the motivation to put it to the test.


----------



## sepheroth003

I ran the crysis benchmarks on my system. Q9650 @ 3.6ghz with an 8800GT slightly overclocked (my 4850 died, ordering a 5850 soon).

*Aero*
Avg: 33.65 Min: 22.84 Max: 42.94
*Aero no trans*
Avg: 34.31 Min: 26.22 Max: 42.28
*Classic*
Avg: 34.35 Min: 26.14 Max: 42.50









*Aero no trans*
Avg: 34.31 Min: 26.22 Max: 42.28








*Classic*
Avg: 34.35 Min: 26.14 Max: 42.50









My verdict, I can live without transparency to get more fps and will do so from now on. Even after I get my 5850 I wont be running with transparency.


----------



## sepheroth003

Very inconclusive observation here, but OP and myself are running Nvidia GPUs while the one above me is running ATi. Seems to effect Nvidia? Or maybe its the 5850 is a beast, or hes running DX9... dunno the idea of this thread is an interesting one.


----------



## Mygaffer

Yeah, that doesn't really mean anything. Try benching with a game that runs full-screen and see if you see any difference. I am guessing there will be none.


----------



## sgr215

There really is no difference as far as I can tell. I tried the DIRT2 benchmark and also got the same results with and without aero.

DX11 Heaven benchmark (5850 @ 1000/1200)

Aero:










Basic:


----------



## csscmaster3

So far we have ATI and Nvidia benchmarks, but all with different programs








It does appear like Nvidia cards however do get a slightly better average framerate, and that the minimum increases. Tonight I will run some Stalker benchmarks, could someone with an ati card comparable to a gtx260 PM me so we can run the benchmark at the same settings ?


----------



## Radeon915

The difference is pretty negligible if you ask me, and besides, if you run games fullscreen Windows will switch back to basic mode anyways..


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csscmaster3* 
So far we have ATI and Nvidia benchmarks, but all with different programs








It does appear like Nvidia cards however do get a slightly better average framerate, and that the minimum increases. Tonight I will run some Stalker benchmarks, could someone with an ati card comparable to a gtx260 PM me so we can run the benchmark at the same settings ?

I've got to disagree. For example, if you take sepheroth003's Crysis benchmarks at first glance you may see a small improvement however, the true difference is only 0.7 of a frame between aero/basic. This result is so small it's likely pure coincidence basic came out on top. My Heaven benchmark further proves this point; if you look at my results basic actually lost to aero. However, once again the result is so small it's well within the margin of error. I also ran the Stalker-CoP benchmark with my 5850 at stock settings. Once again you'll see the results are pretty much the same except Stalker further proves the point. You'll notice basic wins in some tests and looses in others. However, the overall differences are fractions of a frame between aero/basic.

Aero:










Basic:


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
Yeah, that doesn't really mean anything. Try benching with a game that runs full-screen and see if you see any difference. I am guessing there will be none.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radeon915* 
The difference is pretty negligible if you ask me, and besides, if you run games fullscreen Windows will switch back to basic mode anyways..

The crysis benchmark I ran does go fullscreen. Just displays results in a window.

For mine it was min or max that I cared about. I got 4fps more average. With this 8800gt that makes a difference. Now if you were already running 50-60+ frames then no it wouldn't matter.


----------

